# NOTD 1-12-2011 - wink of twink from nicole by opi



## britscosmetics (Jan 12, 2011)

I really love this color wink of twink. it looks so clean without being over done (MEANING- great for office wear). I have been wearing dark gothic shades all fall and winter long, so I decided to go easy today with this nail color. I really was hoping that every saw that this color is holographic. I still think the best holographic shades I have seen so far are china glaze and rebel debutant. I still love wink of twink. this shade is very laid back. I also wear it as a top coat over my darker-vampy polishes that are gun metal, black or have a similar undertone to this because it makes it pop more.

tip: in order to wear this color right- make sure the nails and toes are perfectly clean without traces of dark or previously worn nail polish. 

The best shade description is like a white holographic silver. the micro shimmers are what caused some of the glare. I rarely take photos of glitter or shimmer polishes for that reason. this nail color doesn't really need a top coat because it has a nice sheen to it.

ENJOY

p.s can someone tell me what I should do to take better photos of shimmer or glitter nail polish so I don't get a glare? the flash was not on.



​


----------



## moriesnailart (Jan 13, 2011)

It looks really pretty. I would try it on top of other colors too. I have the same issue with the pictures, sorry I can't help you with that one.

Adri


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Jan 15, 2011)

I really like that color. I like subtle color on short nails.


----------



## britscosmetics (Jan 15, 2011)

I keep my nails short because I play piano. thanks for the compliment. I also think dark, gothic shades look better on short nails and are easier to pull off.


----------

